
The Lasp Programming System - signa11
https://lasp-lang.readme.io/
======
elcritch
This has been on HN before, but looking at the project page it's much cleaner
and more organized! Gives me high hopes this project will keep developing and
become a default option for scalable (p2p?) Erlang clusters.

Personally, I dream of a pure Elixir cluster management solution starting with
IoT devices but movable to an on-site auto-configurable server cluster. There
really seems to be no "goto" option for on-prem small business clustered
setups for servers. Sandstorm does some work in this area, but seems more
cloud oriented. I'm thinking a "distributed email, ldap services, accounting,
vpn (ala zerotier), etc" which could run on a pack of 3 Pi's (or equivalent
SBC's). Plug and play for small businesses! Ah, dreams.

------
aidenn0
Wow this looks really neat. BEAM seems like it would be a good place to start
for distributed systems, but there's been too much of a "you have to roll your
own" for a lot of the various problems that a distributed system needs to do.

A quick (15 minutes) read over the documentation makes it look fairly well
thought out and usable for mortals, which is considerably more than I had
hoped for.

------
cyberpunk
All cool stuff.

I really wish I could find some tutorials or even examples/real users of
partisan though.

Anyone here got any ideas where I could find such a thing? There was a PDF
paper a while ago on it, which, if I recall correctly mentioned a forked riak
(core? kv? can't remember) where they substituted partisan over normal erlang
dist but I never located the code for it either.

Edit: Looks like there's a newish lasp process reg project (lasp_pg) which has
a full partisan setup.

------
tekknolagi
What is this? I can't figure it out from the homepage. What kinds of projects
might this be useful for? What does it... provide?

~~~
zzzcpan
Runtime and libraries for creating distributed applications on top of
conflict-free replicated data types. For projects that have to share state
between multiple nodes.

